
Ask HN: What’s Your Favorite Technology? - eismcc
Was asked this in an interview once, and found it strange that when I cited SQLite as a great example of excellent engineering, the interviewer wanted something more “recent.”  Curious what others think!
======
scarface74
I’m a big recent fan of AWS. I know I am late to the party. I’ve only used it
for a year. But the biggest impediment and obstacle from me to go from idea to
implementation was always dealing with the infrastructure and Neto folks.
Being able to have access to any infrastructure I needed via an API call was a
revelation.

